# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  obtenr respuestas de tus mensajes

## magomarcos

Como puedo obtener respuestas de mi mensaje sin ir a avanzado.

No se podria poner como en los demas foros que si escribes en algun hilo y hay contestacion enseguida te avisan a tu correo.

----------


## Moss

Hola Magomarcos. Es para mí un placer poder ayudarte.

Como en los demás Foros, en este, también se puede poner. Es problema de tu configuración personal.

Arriba de todo, a la derecha: *Panel de control* > En *Mis ajustes* >* Configuración general* >* Mensajería y suscripciones* > En la casilla *Modo prederterminado de suscripción a Temas* tienes cinco opciones > Activas:* Al instante, usando Correo*. Finito.

Ya ves que este Foro no es particular, cuando llueve se moja como los demás. 

Espero haberte ayudado.


Un saludo.

----------

